# Stainless steel fender polishing...How to?



## scrubbinrims

Hey folks,

Is there a way to polish stainless steel fenders, removing scuffs and scrapes and obtain a finish as original?
I have a motor wheel and was think about buying a cloth fiber disc, but is here something I need to use in conjunction?

Chris


----------



## sbusiello

I am no expert chris... but Brasso has been passed down from generation to generation in italian families throughout brooklyn.

i have been using it on my restore projects with 0000 steel wool. You will see a lot of postings on the site about 0000, so i gave it a try and it is great on old paint and even crome.

i would first clean the metal with soap and water, get off all the grime, maybe use a wet towel as an abbrasive if you are scared of scratching the fender. then i would use the brasso with a paper towel to start and see how it looks. 

you should post some pix before and after


----------



## bikecrazy

Yes, go to Sears and get buffing compound. It will be a WHITE bar and usually comes in a kit with other bars. Touch the running wheel with the bar and buff the fenders. This takes practice and you have to pay attention to the direction the wheel is turning or else the fender may be damaged. Google Buffing and look on Youtube for instructions. Good luck!


----------



## Mungthetard

*Couple of tips I've learned*

Mud, and cloth.. But the one I've used and like to get that old rust off with no scratches is aluminum foil and water,


----------



## Gary Mc

Meguiars's Marine-RV Metal Polish and a good buffer with terry cloth pads will work wonders without the fear of damaging them.  I use it on bike brightwork & stainless/polished aluminum on my boat and swear by it.  Great product.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Thanks for all of the advice guys.
I did watch some youtube videos and used a cloth fiber disc on my grinder and some rouge and my ss fender turned out great!
I was afraid to prep with fine grit paper, but it was necessary to acheive the smooth look needed.
Next up is my ladies wingbar I have been putting off with all of the polishing labor involved, but the right equipment makes the job easier without the fatigue.
Chris


----------



## videoranger

When I polish I always wear thick lined leather gloves to protect fingers and safety glasses. I also put a wide box with padding in a garbage bag (easier to clean off) under the wheel just incase the item is grabbed and sent shooting towards the ground. This is also why I keep my feet from under the wheel. For small items like bolts I use a vice grip to hold and make sure the nut spins on and not off with wheel friction.


----------



## videoranger

Here's my polishing setup. I use an old metal typing table that has a foot lever to set the legs down off the wheels. It works very well. This was taken before I used a garbage bag to catch all the cotton threads thrown off the wheel. The oak wood piece has the wheel rake mounted on it to hold while cleaning the wheel.


----------

